# Green Pass Service Station (1:32) Tutorial.



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello!,
I will try to made a simply tutorial about some techniques of
construction and weathering.
For this purpose, I show you this project named Green Pass Service Station.
Is a small Gas Station from first half of last century.

Fisrt the construction of wall frames:
Pine and oak form outsides frames, and balsa wood for the planks.

















This windows is fitted only for keep the space for the window's frame.

















Put the planks inside irregularly shaped to give an air of having received several repairs.
But you can put them on a regular basis and correct for a new look.

















Here we see the outside of the wall with the window frame already installed.


















Preparing of the wood for proper aging.
Just a few subtle strokes of sandpaper of a very fine grained (micro-fine)
following the direction of the grain of the wood.
Then apply a "wash" simply with a brush dipped in ethyl alcohol.
Dye Preparing: 1 part matte black and 5 parts of ethyl alcohol. When dissolved, apply itimmediately after taking the "washed" with alcohol.
(I use acrylic paints Americana, but I guess any other brand is correct.)
Next, prepare the color we want to give the wood. In this case I used the hazelnut 
Same process as for the previous color, and apply several coats of this color until reach the desired tone.
Then, mix a part of this mixture color with a part of black mixture. And apply slowly, until find the desired fading.
















Repeat this step with each color you want to use. 

















We can use this technique for outside walls or, if you use a painted walls (not dye) the next one. 



(Excuse the odd tutorial, but the post editor will not let me make it better. And don't let me edit a post submited)


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Now we can build a from wall with foamboard, 
and cover with overlaping balsa wood planks. 
In this case I was paint the planks in flat white with undiluted acrylics. 
The lower part of the walls and the windows and doors frames with light green 
mixed with light grey. (70%green + 30%grey) also undiluted acrylics. 

































Before the paint is dried, apply on the planks where we want to lift the paint, a tape, 
waiting about 10 seconds and slowly raise the tape. 
















In some place appli a light coat with black mixture. 
Especially in the joints and corners. 
















Then with a micro sand paper, review all the set to give a unified tone.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

To make the bottom of the marquee, we can use the same technique we use to make 
the inside of the walls. In this case, I used oak color. 
















To make the roof of the marquee, I used watercolor paper, cut into strips and overlap. Painted with flat black acrylic. 
















The door to the garage, I've made ​​like the bottom of the marquee. 
Letters are dry transfer 
















Add some details as missing or damaged planks and signs. 
















The no smoking sign is printed.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Driving nails.... 
the nails are made ​​with a fine punch. 









in this case the corrugated roof, I've made ​​with cardboard, which I doubled, to set the characteristic appearance. 









We can add more details ... advertisements... 








http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/4049/dsc07768i.jpg 

To give an overall appearance of dust and used 
I applied to the whole layer of "old. " 
















Colors: Dove Grey, Black flat, soft black and ivory. 
Proportion drops: 5 Dove gray, 1 Flat and soft Black and Ivory 2 
Add 10 times the volume of the mixture of alcohol. 
Apply successive layers, to obtain the desired color. 









The tiles: They are made ​​with watercolor paper a bit thick and coarse grain. 
Cut one by one as they want. (thinking about them a little longer, since they have overlapping installed.) 
Painted flat black base to 5% alcohol, another layer of brown oxide to 50% alcohol and dry brush with a mixture of gray. 









The warning bell is made from scratch. Need to put the hose, 
which was coming down on the floor, so when a car pass, the bell will sound.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally, we can add some details. 
The support of the sign is made of styrene cut with a cutter. 
The label is printed. 
After I've given several coats of "washing" with gray previously prepared.. 
















All other details of signage and advertising, I searched the internet and 
reducing them to the printed to 1:32 
















Several layers of gray wash, on every wall. 
















From time to time between washings, 
a micro-fine sandpaper can move carefully, to accentuate the weathering in some places. 
















Also, make washes of gray, in all the signs. 









Thats all. 
I hope that you find this useful. 
















Also, I hope you like it, 
Regards 

Xavier


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting! Artfully done and worthy of front stage placement. Thanks for taking the time to put this post together. I like the lines of this little structure, and will have to try my hand at replicating it in some more weather resistant materials so it can be left outdoors.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Xavier, that is beautiful. You are truly a fine modeler and go to my list of MLS members who do outstanding work. Of course, now I'll have to use up a lot of printer paper to add your article to my archives.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi !
This is an update of this project.
Just a diorama base, a few junk and a pickup with the corporate colors.









































































Hope you like it.
Regards,

Xavier


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Xavier,
That does look very realistic.
Congratulations.
Gives me all kind of ideas for the future.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much David. !

Is not finish yet. I would like to put i place a 3 or 4 more cars, more junk, an old fence, more trees, details in front of store, punp gas, and more....

Regards,

Xavier


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, that is a fantastic looking station. Very nice work Xavier.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for yours kind comments catherine and up9018.
Hope I can post news updates soon.
Regards,

Xavier


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like to add that the subtle colouring is part of the grace of this building. So often people go all "oxide red and white" on scratch-built structures. As a non-modeler who purchases scratchbuilt buildings for my layout as works of art, i love the era, weathering, and overall tone of this piece. I was getting structure-desire and muttering "Dang, 1:32 ... i wonder what he would charge for doing it in 1:24 in redwood so it could go outdoors." Seriously. LOL!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, doesn't get any better than that! Looks like the real deal.

-Jim


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot catherine.... maybe one of these days I do something in 1:24

Thank you very much Jim

Regards


----------

